# night work: entitlements with regards to shift allowance and weekend work.



## niamh81 (12 Oct 2006)

woking nights in a bank call centre. Just wondering does anybody know about entitlements with regards to shift allowance and weekend work. We get the same shift allowance as workers on shift who work no later that midnight and no earlier than 7.45 a.m. Shift allowance is 20%. How do they work this out? Is it not to do with unsociable hours?


----------



## shipibo (13 Oct 2006)

There is no definitive shift allowance, what is in your contract on this.

Why do you not rotate shifts to balance up unsocialable hours.

Did you start your existing position with these hours, or did you move onto them later.


----------



## dubinamerica (13 Oct 2006)

Rather than start new thread thought I'd put this in here - anyone any idea regarding break and days off entitlements for shift work? Have started in such a position and in some cases there is a very quick turnaround of a gap of only 8 hours between shifts. Also in some cases there are 6 or 7 days of work days in a row with a break of only 2 days in some cases.  Are there any regulations out there for this ?


----------



## pat127 (13 Oct 2006)

See what you can find here:-

[broken link removed]

Simpler explanation here:-


----------



## Grifter (15 Oct 2006)

dubinamerica said:


> Rather than start new thread thought I'd put this in here - anyone any idea regarding break and days off entitlements for shift work? Have started in such a position and in some cases there is a very quick turnaround of a gap of only 8 hours between shifts. Also in some cases there are 6 or 7 days of work days in a row with a break of only 2 days in some cases. Are there any regulations out there for this ?


 
Are you working 12hr or 8hr shifts? Do you have a regular shift pattern? Working 6 or 7 shift days in a row seems highly irregular,unless you are on overtime payments.


----------



## dubinamerica (20 Oct 2006)

"Are you working 12hr or 8hr shifts? Do you have a regular shift pattern? Working 6 or 7 shift days in a row seems highly irregular,unless you are on overtime payments."

It's an 8 hour shift (which includes a total of 1.5 hours for lunch and breaks - handy at 3a.m. alright !) and this is over a 28 day rota. The schedule includes 7 'days' or 6 'days' in a row and each of these have two 'quick turnarounds' i.e. back in work 8 hours after previous shift ended (I kid you not).   From looking at the oasis site it seems that there should be 11 hours between shifts but that this can be skipped over if 24 hours is provided at the end of the shift pattern.   Anyone know of any health and safety areas that could be brought up on this ? It's an absolutely crazy schedule (working nights and then back in the same day for example) . In some cases you would be in work for 15 hours of the day as your first shift includes time on say a Monday and then you are back in for your 'next' day that same Monday ..   Any additional information on this would be appreciated or if anyone has examples of shift schedules I'd appreciate them being sent on. Thanks!


----------



## alex45 (5 Feb 2009)

> In some cases you would be in work for 15 hours of the day as your first shift includes time on say a Monday and then you are back in for your 'next' day that same Monday .. Any additional information on this would be appreciated or if anyone has examples of shift schedules I'd appreciate them being sent on.



I think I may be one among them...
___________________
alex45

[broken link removed]


----------

